# Vesta had her babies 🙂🙃🙂



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

Vesta had 15 little babies last night 😊 Three have dark eyes and everyone else is light eyed. Vesta is doing a good job of taking care of everyone, most of the babies weighed 7g but two weighed 8g 🙂


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I have really enjoyed your threads of the babies growing up. Thanks so much for sharing!! So happy both groups are doing so well. Lots in this bunch , yikes, lol.


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

congrads


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you guys! It's really great having a forum like this to post about ratties because I do not have many rat loving friends 😄 It's fun to watch them grow and share it on here. The little black eyed ones look like they will be hooded. One baby looked like they had a small milk belly so I let him/hang out with mom while I checked everyone else.


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

Everyone had a nice milk band this time 🙂


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

You and Vesta are doing a great job!


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

The dark eyed ones are getting so much color! When will we know if any of them look like mom??


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

LOL the one with his butt in the air! Rats can sleep in such odd position, I sometimes wonder how they even breath!!!


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

I know! We saw that one too, I don't know how that's comfy!


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

Everyone is good  One little baby had a small milk band but I am going to check on him later. Are any of these babies going to look like mom? It's hard to find baby rat development pictures of tan rats!


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

Happy healthy little babies! They will be one week old tomorrow 


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

A www so cute, it does look like one of them may look like mama!!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

beautiful chubby babies


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

So I thought we had all black and white and white and then one tan BUT I think we were wrong lol the black and white are definetely not black and I think we might have something other then white, either that or Vesta is neglecting her grooming because some of the baby's are an off white color.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

Well the one little dark baby appears o be an agouti hooded, the other ones not so sure so many differ not colors of light, and I am not an expert. I think maybe just beige, but might be called fawn. All so cute.


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

So we know the girl in the middle is PEW but what colors are the two girls on the ends? The one almost looks white but is definitely getting a different color and the other I am guessing is the fawn color like Vesta


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

So we did a gender count......11 boys and 4 girls. Two of the girls are off white, one PEW, and one tan. Three dark hooded, maybe two of the boys are off white and the rest I think are PEW. It's going to be much harder to find these guys a home since they mostly look alike!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

It's likely that the darker one will be an amber/fawn like mom and the others may be beige/champagne. Colors tend to change a lot between now and adulthood, so you might be surprised by what you end up with!


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

These guys are getting so big! Some have their eyes open, and they are moving around a lot now.


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

It's official, they climb! One of the little brown ones has some spots on his belly 


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

They are just adorable. How many have you decided to keep? Probably more than you thought you would, lol.


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

Lol right now only two have possible homes sooooooo we might end up with a lot of ratties 😳 We didn't pick any out, just like with Vestas we figured we would keep whoever couldn't find a home


----------



## Greyday (Apr 25, 2016)

Three of the girls have a home, one white (Zora) one champagne or beige (Arya) and the tan girl (Lola).This picture is after they all got back in the cage after I cleaned it, I put a new house in and they apparently aren't thrilled with it yet lol this is all 15 of them sleeping on the very top layer of the cage.


----------

